# Ylang Blends?



## HorseCreek (Sep 3, 2013)

I got some Ylang to use as a blend, and now can't seem to remember why I ordered it, lol. I don't think it would be very good by itself in CP, so looking for some blending suggestions. I'd like to keep them all EO, as I need to add some more straight EO scents to my line. I'm just getting ready to place a scent order, so really I'm open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 3, 2013)

It's great with citruses - just a smidge will make a difference.

If you want to have fun, mix it with black pepper - it will move lickety split and will smell like a carnation.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a few to consider:
ylang and sandlewood: 1 to 1 ratio
ylang and grapefruit (or any citrus):  1 to 2 ratio
ylang and lavendar:  1 to 2 (I've done up to 3) ratio
ylang and palmarosa:  1 to 1 ratio
ylang and either lemon or bergamot:  1 to 1 ratio
hth


----------



## Ancel (Sep 3, 2013)

I use it by itself, with palmarosa (1:1), and with geranium and bergamot (2:2:1) - my favourite


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 3, 2013)

I like it with patchouli as well.  I did one the other day with benzoin - which didn't stick as much as I would have hoped, but there is a hint of the vanilla-like scent there.

I like the idea of black pepper.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 4, 2013)

I second ylang and black pepper or sandalwood.


----------



## lsg (Sep 4, 2013)

Have you checked out the Soap Scent Review Board?  They have a section on blends.  You will need to register to access the forum.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ee9312a3c4fb953433747ccefd0ad1e5


----------



## Second Impression (Sep 4, 2013)

Ylang and lime is one of my favorites, equal parts of each. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

